# Lesco or Spyker drop spreader worth it ?



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm going to be putting down a lot of gypsum and sulfur and was looking to get a decent drop spreader. Anyone have a recommendation? I do not like spending $65 on a plastic hard wheel Scott's but don't really want to spend $500+ on a Spyker or Lesco. I want to talk myself into the Spyker or Lesco but have not used or saw one up close.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

dmouw said:


> I'm going to be putting down a lot of gypsum and sulfur and was looking to get a decent drop spreader. Anyone have a recommendation? I do not like spending $65 on a plastic hard wheel Scott's but don't really want to spend $500+ on a Spyker or Lesco. I want to talk myself into the Spyker or Lesco but have not used or saw one up close.


Personally I've been eyeing the Spyker drop spreader but haven't had enough reason to take the $500+ leap yet... You should buy one, and then report back how great it is :nod:


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

my problem is there is not a drop spreader I have found between the $65 plastic Scotts or $500 Lesco/ Spyker, or $1,000+ Anderson or Chapin


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

You might want to find a used Andersons/Scotts 36" drop spreader. They are stainless steel and will last forever.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

You could also make quick work of your lawn with this 10' Ezee Flow Drop Spreader. :shock:


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Bit the bullet last year and bought a used lesco spreader in great shape and It's worth every penny


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Buy a used one. They come up online all the time.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've tried the drops, but they take so much time compared to a rotary. Except for seeding, what's the appeal?


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> I've tried the drops, but they take so much time compared to a rotary. Except for seeding, what's the appeal?


Sulfur and gypsum in the powder form that I think will need the agitation my rotary doesn't have.


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Biggylawns said:


> Buy a used one. They come up online all the time.


Where do you watch eBay it craigslist ?


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Bit the bullet last year and bought a used lesco spreader in great shape and It's worth every penny


Where did you find one ?


----------



## AZChemist (Nov 7, 2018)

I have a Gandy drop spreader. Previously I always used a cheap Scott's or a hand spreader. After purchasing I can absolutely say it is worth the money. The only think I use the Gandy for is over seeding.

Now, I also have a Lesco 80# which Is used for any and all granulars like gypsum. Much like the Gandy I can absolutely say it is the worth the price tag. I found mine brand new on eBay for $300. It also allows you the ability to add a sprayer mate later on down the road. A broadcast spreader may be a better overall spreader anyways.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Craigslist. The seller was moving to Florida and had it for spreading salt. Here's a pic of it with a spreadermate.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

dmouw said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > Bit the bullet last year and bought a used lesco spreader in great shape and It's worth every penny
> ...


@dmouw check out Facebook marketplace. I got my lesco for $50 bucks, plus approx. $10 in gas, so $60 all in. You can find really, really good deals but you need to be on it like a hawk.


----------

